# Junk in the trunk!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Why that's a funny lookin' speeker ya'll got dere!

What size is the sub(s)?
Brand?
Watts?


----------



## Vapencruzin (Jan 14, 2017)

Fi ssd 12" sub is rated for 1000 but will handle more. Amp is rated at 1200 watts but is capable of more. Gonna try to figure out exactly how many watts the amp is putting out today!


----------

